# Vinyl on Christmas stockings?



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Someone asked me to personalize Christmas stockings. Doesn't seem like something that would lend itself to vinyl or screenprinting, maybe embroidery.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

All in how the stockings are made. If they have the fluffy stuff on top, I would go embroidery. If they are felt or other low nap fabric, then you could do vinyl. Rhinestones would work on the low nap fabric also.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

x2 with Jean..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The heat from vinyl may be harsh on the product but you could try it out. We embroider about 100 stockings a year during December. $10/each to put a name on them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ugh, it's looking like the only sources for wholesale stockings are buying overseas and it's probably too late for that.


----------

